# R.i.p gorgeous fishies:(



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

R.I.P my two most gorgeous fish, died in the same week, days apart, dunno why......


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry. =[ 

They were very pretty though! I really like second one, so unique.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks  yeah, they both died because of me I think. Errors I made.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your fish. They were beautiful.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sorry 
They were beautiful, gorgeous, and adorable.
I lost 3 of my bettas in the last few weeks, and I don't know why either. It's tough..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My CT import male died too after a week and a half being with me...dunno why.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry. The second one looks Christmas-y.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------

